# Bird Watching Summer 09.



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

Hello all! I have finally finished my exams, not sure how theyve gone but am sure glad they're over. Im praying Ive managed to get the A grades I need for Vet School. Any how, I had my last exam today and went to my local vets straight after. No wild birds in today although there was a young wood pigeon with a sprained wing in on saturday and a greenfinch which was released. The woodie is well on the mend. 
I then took my dogs out for a lovely long walk out along Motney Hill Marshes in Rainham, Kent. At the moment there are a number of migratory birds stopping off as well as visitor birds. Over the past six months Ive seen Brent Geese, Teal, Shelduck, Curlews, Oyster Catchers, Pintail, Cuckoo and Little Egret. 
Today I saw my first Turtle Dove! I had heard them before but didnt even realise that we had them around here. I managed to find one after hearing it with a golden hueon his back and a pink chest with three blue bars on his neck. They make the most lovely purring noise. Im hoping to go back tomorrow to see if I can get a good photo. 
I also recently saw one cute pigeon couple while walking my dogs recently, also down by the river. A rotting boat is on one of the "beaches" and has a number of port holes above water level. Obviously a couple of adorable Feral Pigeons have decided to make their nest there. First she flew in and disapeared and he landed on top of the boat. He looked a bit suprised to see she'd disappeared so after about 10 minutes of peering over the edge flew down and into the port hole. Theres obviously shelves and ledges in there so he went right in and then sat the other side of the port hole. He sat there as long as we watched him, proudly looking from his window. It was one of the cutest things so I will try to get a photo of that tomorrow too!
Currently just having trouble getting used not having to do revision-I feel like I shouold be reading a chemistry or physics book!!!
XxX


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

Congrats on being free of your exams, I'm sure you've done well, so just forget them and enjoy your free time for a change. My house is stress free again for a while, well at least on the exam front !!!!!
What a lovely array of birds you see around there. It is a nice way to relax walking the dogs and spotting birds.
I really enjoyed your pigeon story, it would be great of you could get some pics without upsetting them.

Janet


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks. Yea, they were so sweet. I saw them agai yesterday but they were taking a stroll on the shoreline together rather than in the boat. It was low tide.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

You know, it almost sounds like the perfect storyline for a childrens book!!


----------



## PoppyFieldVet (Apr 9, 2009)

YOu know, that sounds like a good idea. I might start drawing for one!
Be good to educate children how sensitive and emotional all our little critters really are. 
Bless them, didnt visit the riverside today but will check on them tomorrow. Hopefully will magage to borrow my brothers camera as well.


----------

